# Bell Ringer



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

Back in the old days it was said that when someone was buried that they tied a string to their finger that ran out of the grave to the tombstone and attached to a bell so that if the person was mistakenly buried alive they could ring the bell and alert someone to dig them up. It is said that this is where the term Dead Ringer came from. The term actually came from a using a horse as a ringer to another horse with a real pedigree fool bookies.

So this year we're adding a bell ringer. Here is a video of the unit in a container for testing. Once I get a bell and test the timing ill post more details and a schematic of the relay circuit for it.

Let me know what you think...


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

What is that you're using to pull the string? Some kind of solenoid?


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

It is a door lock actuator.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very ingenious!


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

*Practical test is a WIN*

Well tonight I was able to finally do a practical test of my mock up. It works!! LOL. Now all i need ot do is change the timing a bit, put it in a better container and then bury it on Halloween morning when I put most everything out.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

On the suggestion of my neighbor who is almost as demented as I am came up with the idea of having muffled sounds come from the grave that the bell ringer is on. So here is my test. What do you think??


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

FYI, The phrase that came from that practice is "The graveyard shift". 
During the times of the black plague, people were buried quickly, so quickly in fact that there was a worry that not everyone who was buried was actually dead. (Monty Python made this famous with their "Bring out your dead" scene) 
Friends and family members took turns and kept a vigil for a day or two sitting by the graves of those passed with a bell connected by string to those buried below. The bell sat above ground, with the string tied to the finger of the deceased to pull/ring if they were still alive/woke up, or weren't quite dead.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If I heard that bell ring I believe my hair would stand up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's good to have a demented neighbor - the added sounds are great finishing detail.


----------

